# Casual Build Thread



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Picked up my '13 Cruze LT almost 2 weeks ago and have had no time to do anything to it yet, but i've ordered a few things and have alot of things in mind i want to get done in the near future as well as further down the road, so i figured i'd conform and start a build thread to see what y'all think. I can only work on it like once a week, so as i said this will be a casual build.

*Weekend Projects*:
K&N Intake -* Installed
*VG Sharkfin - Ordered
Debadge - 'Cruze', 'LT' and both 'RS''s - *Done
*PlastiDip/Gloss - Starting with front and back bow-ties, then all the Chrome, and Rims. (Thoughts?)
Remove Front License Bracket - Need to drill out rivets, paint match, and paint plugs.
Re-Gap Spark Plugs

*Future Work*:
Trifecta Tune
Tints - 20% all around
Red Fog Lights
Korean Sunglass Case
Passenger Sun Visor License Plate Pocket (After illegal tints)

*Hopes n Dreams*:
Wheels/Tires - "Summer Set", and utilizing stock wheels/tires as "Winter Set"
Sound System - Amp, Sub, Box.
Roof Rack? - I Like the look, but havn't seen many Cruze's with one




Here she is as she sits;


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

This will be interesting, can't wait for the progress!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats on your new LT and welcome! Looks like you are off to a great start on modifying your Cruze!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Sounds like a good start. WHat color do you plan to do the badges in?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I plan on all dipping chrome and bowties in black and a few coats of glossifier.

Debadged and popped on my intake tonight. I'll post the pics tomorrow.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

Where did you get the shark fin from?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Southpaw1456 said:


> Where did you get the shark fin from?


Through Amazon. I believe its being shipped by Juicy Hybrid, a distributor of Visual Garage.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Like i said, last night found time to debadge the trunk and just kept going and installed the intake. I did not expect the results i heard from just an intake...nice deep 'exhaust' with a beautiful sneeze when shifting. I was like a giddy school boy. Heres the pics. 

I also was informed by Dip order was delayed, so HOPEFULLY it comes in this weekend, but it's not looking too good.


----------



## windowsdown&cruze (Jul 22, 2013)

I am not to far from you in CT, if you ever would like to check out my Yakima roofrack in person let me know.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Finally had a chance to do SOMETHING to her. Not much but another quick n easy mod done. Been so busy with work, hoping to get at least the bowties done this weekend.








------>


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Good looking build, as for your "dilemma" on a roof rack:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-chevrolet-cruze-media/25130-glamor-shots.html

Only costs $300 for the rack, $90-100 for the fairing, and $140 for the carrier. Decent chunk of money sure, but the looks/functionality is well worth it.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Good looking build, as for your "dilemma" on a roof rack:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-chevrolet-cruze-media/25130-glamor-shots.html
> 
> Only costs $300 for the rack, $90-100 for the fairing, and $140 for the carrier. Decent chunk of money sure, but the looks/functionality is well worth it.


Thanks Smurf, i like them both alot, looks great. I was looking into Thule racks as well. But as it states, this is such a casual build thread, i doubt ill make moves that big for a while...*** **** student loans...


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Me and my buddy are now addicted, what started with the bowties, quickly became all 3 chrome pieces on the trunk.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

My smartphone was dead for a while so i couldn't upload pics. Sorry for the long delay; Since the last post i Blacked out all the chrome trim, both bowties, Red LED'd the interior, and Red LED'd the license plate lights. Here are a few snaps, once spring gets here i have a list of things i AM getting done; 20% tints, red caliper paint, upper rear windshield lip, MTF swap, and interior silver/chrome trim painted red. Look out for me in a few months!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks really good, I like where you are going with it. Got any plans on buying new wheels?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Funny you mention that Trevor...i was all pumped and ready to buy the 18" Tenzo TZ7's in Matte Black from CarID. CarID told me they fit my model, however as i kept researching and they do not. And i don't like any of the 18" wheels for the Cruze. So maybe down the line if more come out? For now i'm planning on dipping them black in the spring maybe.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just got my tax return in the mail today :wavetowel2It was my first year with a big boy check). Planning and beginning to order my spring lineup of mods, unfortunately spring up here won't be until the end of march where it'll be warm enough to work outside comfortably. 

So here are my plans for the upcoming few months;
- MTF Swap (next week)
- Re-dip the bowties, chrome, and rims (not my best job the first time)
- Dip the interior silver trim (center console, dash circles, speaker circles) to a Red
- Re-gap my spark plugs to .035 (or buy the copper plugs everyone is raving about)
- Paint the calipers red
- 20% tints all around (contemplating adding the brow)
- Upper window lip (Dawn® - Chevy Cruze 2011-2014 Custom Style Rear Roofline Spoiler)
- Resonator Bypass
- Paint/Plug holes from stupid license plate bracket
- Rear license plate cover (clear vs smoke???)
- Install PDIM for bluetooth music capability
- Maybe a Big 3 kit? (i dont have a system, so no true reason?)
- New filter for my K&N SRI

All in all it wont be too big of a chunk of money, lots of learning experiences.

I would really appreicate everyone's input, ideas, opinions, critiques, etc of my plans.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds like a nice list of plans ahead! The big 3 isn't just meant for audio systems, it's also done to help the voltage and current to travel easier, if I recall. I could be wrong though, but it is helpful nonetheless. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Finally a nice day up in New England; got around to swapping out the OEM spark plugs for the NGK Coppers (BKR7E). Was amazed how simple it was. Kind of ripped a boot in the process, it still has a seal, but i may want to fix that soon. These are the gaps of the plugs (from right to left looking at the bay); .01, .027, .025, .026. I don't know what was up w/ that right one...Gapped em all to .034.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Another nice weekend; Re-dipped all the chrome to black, bowties to black, and this time i did the lip black as well. Also dipped the interior trim and speaker rings to red (forgot about the gauge cluster, so mad, finished what was left of the red can). 

I also got the bluetooth PDIM installed and it works/sounds beautiful. 

Was supposed to get 20%s thrown all around on Sunday, but noone ever showed up at the garage...I'll reschedule for next weekend or the weekend after.

I'll post pics tomorrow, my Android to Mac file transfer has been shifty recently and won't work.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Still can't get my Android File Transfer to work; too stubborn to just email the pics from my phone to my email to upload them though =] Gonna have to though.

Got 20% tints all around thrown on this weekend. Loving it; the girlfriend freaks out every time we see a cop. haha.

One of the next few weeks im going to dip the rims black and paint the calipers red.

I promise; pics up tonight/tomorrow to spruce up this boring thread.


----------



## CAcruzen' (Jan 23, 2014)

do NOT buy that rear window spoiler from carid. i promise that it is ugly as all ****. I bought the same one and regretted it. I took it off after like 2 months. it swoops up and doesnt look good at all. i wouldnt even put that on my ricer if i had one. I went with this one instead. it looks so much better
.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

CAcruzen' said:


> do NOT buy that rear window spoiler from carid. i promise that it is ugly as all ****. I bought the same one and regretted it. I took it off after like 2 months. it swoops up and doesnt look good at all. i wouldnt even put that on my ricer if i had one. I went with this one instead. it looks so much better
> .


Thanks for the input man, i appreciate it. that lip does look pretty good. Do you have a pic of the other one (just to see how bad it actually looks). And i aactually changed my mind on the upper lip for the reason that i drive 150 miles a day highway, and i think that may affect my fuel economy (if even by an mpg or 2) a good amount for how much i drive. Where did you get this one? link?


----------



## CAcruzen' (Jan 23, 2014)

of course man, that's why we're all here. help eachother out. I personally like rear window spoilers. Makes it look like a jet or something 
but the one for carid is just so bad. It really went against the lines of the car with that silly swoop. Ill take some more pictures later if i get a chance. But the one i bought was from here Chevy Cruze Roof Spoiler 11 12 13 14 | eBay

its an ebay product which sucks, but because theres nothing really technical involved with this type of mod, i think it being an ebay product is just fine. Its sturdy, durable, and ive had it on for a while and it's not loose or anything. Hope this helps. And ouch about your commute man


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Dipped the wheels black/gloss, painted the calipers red, and trifecta tuned this weekend. Was a lot of fun doing them all.

For some reason I can't upload the pics to the post, but I can add them to my garage...so the past few months of changes are uploaded:
- Interior Trim Dipped Red
- Re-dipped Chrome (and Rear Lip this time too)
- 20% tints
- Wheels/Calipers.

That's pretty much all I planned for this year, but still looking for a few small mods maybe.


----------

